# Pooping in xpen- potty training help



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

For 16 weeks I feel Sophie is doing really well in the potty training department. She knows exactly where she needs to do her pee and has only had a few small accidents when I first brought her home. However, she has at least 1 poop accident a day. She would do it on my BFs side of the bed, she we keep all doors closed in the house, most of the time her poop accidents are in the xpen. I've tried keeping the xpen closed, but then she just poops in front of the door. She's been so hit and miss with pooping, sometimes she'll go on the pee pad and I praise her, but when she's in the xpen it's usually when I have my attention turned for a second and I can catch her in time to correct it. I know there's no point in telling them no unless you see them do it or right after, if it's too long after they don't understand. I've tried spraying a neutralizer there and letting it sit and take her scent away. I don't really know what else to do. Is there something I can spray to make her not want to poop there?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Are you training her inside or outside???


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Are you training her inside or outside???


She isn't all the way done with her shots, she will be in about 3 week, so she's trained to go inside. Her pee pad is right by the back door and has been since i brought her home.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Some dogs will not poop and pee on the same pad. Lady was like that. Can you put a second pad down for her?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Some dogs will not poop and pee on the same pad. Lady was like that. Can you put a second pad down for her?


Her pad isn't a pad, it's grass, and most of the time she will poop on the pad too. Just once a day she goes in the xpen


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she has not pooped and you know she needs to crate or confine her to an area just large enough to turn around and lay down. Wait 10-15 minutes and take her back to her potty place. Repeat until you have success.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> If she has not pooped and you know she needs to crate or confine her to an area just large enough to turn around and lay down. Wait 10-15 minutes and take her back to her potty place. Repeat until you have success.


:thumbsup: It will really help if you can get her on a regular meal schedule rather than free feeding her, too. You can predict when she will poop, then praise and reward her.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with Jackie.... 

If she is only doing it once a day, crate her or keep her in a smaller space during that time and then take her to the potty place. Big praises when she goes


----------

